
Ask HN: Need help on Stripe Atlas - maddyindia
I&#x27;ve been applying for stripe atlas for a while now , everytime , i get to hear that they don&#x27;t support a business that has a risk of chargeback , while my business will have absolutely zero because mine is an android app + ios app and would collect payments only through the stores ,so where&#x27;s the risk ? ,
I&#x27;m missing something and i don&#x27;t understand what , i could see that people with no revenue could be accepted too , but mine is a good idea and has been rejected , also , i&#x27;ve selected the website incomplete option as i still don&#x27;t have anything on the website yet , could that be a factor ? 
Please help out understand where i could be wrong .
======
MarkCole
Your business is currently an android + ios app in a sector Stripe finds to be
"high-risk". Stripe can't guarantee you're not going to later sell your
software/product directly using Stripe, thus a risk of chargebacks.

If you're signing up to Atlas because you want to access Stripe for payment
processing then you are out of luck it seems.

If you're signing up because you need a US LLC then you have other options
that are more complex but would get you the same result. Have you considered
using a service like LegalZoom (Not affiliated and have never used it so can't
speak to how good they are) to incorporate your LLC?

